# Ryanrex116's Competition



## stuvalt309 (Oct 23, 2009)

http://addicted2cube.webs.com/monthlycompetition.htm 

The web address posted above will take you to Ryanrex116's monthly competition for all of those who are interested in entering in it.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 23, 2009)

Or you could just do the Weekly comps here.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Oct 23, 2009)

If we make it so that you can compete in Rubik's 360 on our website and offer you a prize if you win, will you compete in our comps?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> If we make it so that you can compete in Rubik's 360 on our website and offer you a prize if you win, will you compete in our comps?



Prize? Definitely. I'll still do the weekly comps here though, though I'll participate every comp if there are prizes on your website.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry for double posting, but you'll be happy that I've joined and posted in the forum. I like the prize idea very much. Also it is clear you have put a lot of effort into this site. Good job. I liked freewebs, but webs is annoying to me making websites. I wish they didn't change.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 25, 2009)

No fewest moves? I won't compete then..


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2009)

This seemed interesting, so I did some times and submitted.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> If we make it so that you can compete in Rubik's 360 on our website and offer you a prize if you win, will you compete in our comps?



BRIBERY!


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Doing the OH average of 5 now. getting pretty good times (for my usual).


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

I competed, and am registering to the site.


----------

